# تركيب و تصنيع كريم صبغ الشعر



## sura72 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كيفية تركيب و تصنيع كريم صبغ الشعر ارجو المساعدة المشاركين الاعزاء و شكرا


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخى بارك الله فيك أنا اخوك : فتحى الفرماوى ابتدأت فتح محل للمنظفات من فترة قريبة وعاوز *
*   آخذ رأيك بارك الله فيك *
*   فقد اعطانى احد الإخوة تركيبة لكلوركس الألوان واريد منك اخى ان تعطينى رأيك ؟ هل هى صحيحة وآمنة على الملابس ؟ ولو تعرف أخى التركيبة كاملة بالطريقة العلمية الصحيحة اذكرها لى من فضلك بالمقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ ارجوا الإهتمام بذلك وجزاك الله خيرا *

*   التركيبة اللتى اعطانى اياها احد اخوانى هى :*

*   لعمل 20 كيلو كلوركس الوان *
*   1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية *
*   2 _ ثم نضع 100 جرام بريل ( صابون سائل يعنى شفاف اللى هو قبل ما يتلون ) مع التقليب جيدا *
*   3 _ ثم نضع 100 جرام صودا سائلة مع التقليب جيدا *
*   4 _ ثم نضع 20 جرام كلور بودرة مع التقليب جيدا *
*   5 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية قالى الأخ ده اللى اعطانى التركيبة انه لما تيجى تشترى اللون ده قول عاوز لون فسفورك أحمر اللى هو بيدوب مع الكلور وبعدين بعد اما ادوبه فى كوباية ماية اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه *
*   6_ 5 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر*

*  دية تركيبة ادهانى وادانى تركيبة تانية :*
*   لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان *
*   1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية *
*   2 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان *
*   3 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا *
*   4 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه*
*   5 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر*

*  ودية طريقة تالتة أخدتها من أخ كمان :*
*  كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية :*

*  لعمل 20 لتر *
*  1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية *
*  2_ ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان *
*  3 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا *
*  4_ ثم نضع نصف كيلو تكسابون بعد تذويبه فى بستيلة خارجية فى ماية ساخنة حتى تمام ذوبانه ثم أضعه فى البستيلة البلاستيك بعد ذلك مع التقليب جيدا *
*  5_ ثم نضع ربع كيلو جلسرين مع التقليب جيدا*
*  6 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة واشوف اللون بعد التقليب اذا احتاج تانى احط نترة بسيطة جدا وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه*
*   7 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر*

*  فهل هذه التركيبات صحيحة وآمنة على الملابس ارجوا التفصيل فى ذلك واعطائى امثل وأفضل تركيبة لكلوركس الألوان للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وتركيبة الغسالات العادية مع ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟*

*وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## sura72 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ فتحى الفرماوي لمساعدتي في هذا المجال


----------



## sura72 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ فتحى الفرماوي لمساعدتي في هذا المجال


----------



## يوسف الغريب (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ فتحى كل عام وانت بخير وعيد مبارك 
ممكن اللى يفيدك فى هذا الموضوع الاخ المحترم المهدى بكر لانى تركيبة كلوركس الوان ما حد ادلى بها الى الان


----------



## sura72 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاخ السيد فتحى الفرماوي شكرا لك لكن انا احتاج كيفية تركيب كريم صبغ الشعر او باودر صبغ الشعر بأي شكل او على شكل شامبو *
و شكرا​


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى فتحى وجزيت خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## احمد هلطم (29 مارس 2010)

*الى الفرماوى*

الاخ فتحى الفرماوى 

السلام عليكم سبق وتكلمنا فى هذا الموضوع 

انا كنت لا اود ان اتحدث فيه وذالك لسبب ان الكلوراكس مجرد اسم والحقيقه هى 

ان هذا المركب يحتوى فى تركيبه على نفس تركيب المساحيق البودر ولكن هو يعد مرحلة ما قبل التجفيف 

الفارق فيه هو وجود ماده مطلقه للاكسجين 

هذه الماده هى الصوديوم بيربورات

لذالك سبق وتكلمت بكلام مشابه عندما انكرت التركيبه وقلت انها مثل الصابون السائل

وشكرا


----------

